# Mpg



## Dickie locks (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi everyone, we just sold out nu venture surf mounted on a Citroen berlingo base it did 40 mpg on diesel. 
we have replaced with a Toyota hiace dyna and are getting 33 mpg on diesel. 
what is your van and what do you get to the gallon please


----------



## Driventemple (Sep 6, 2020)

18 plate Ducato PVC with 150 engine. I keep a spreadsheet record of fuel and always 'fill to brim'. We have averaged 30mpg during it's life.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Sep 6, 2020)

Peugeot boxer 2.0 i 1996 10 mpg on lpg


----------



## mark61 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sprinter 319. Usually about 25 MPG, but can get up to 17 MPG if roads are clear, 14 is best achieved, but that was with a trailer with a van on it. That was in last van though, also a 319.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hymer 584 based on a 2002 2.8JTD Fiat Ducato, I average 32/33mpg but I am not heavy footed


----------



## Deleted member 87616 (Sep 6, 2020)

Elddis 105 accordo on a peugeot boxer 2200 diesel - about 28.5 at the moment but only short local trips as we be only newbies


----------



## Allen (Sep 7, 2020)

Nu Venture is hard to beat. I get between 40 /45 mpg depending on terrain. (Fiat Scudo based).


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2020)

Renault Master 2.5 Dci.
Lunar caochbuilt 6.5 metres 3500kg 29+ mpg


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2020)

Merc 316 coach built, 2.7l, 156bhp, lugging about 4t - low 20's.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 7, 2020)

Owned from new, 2006 (MY) Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi with a TurboTune DT  fitted running at or very near it`s 4,100kg GVW.

30 - 32 MPG over the 90,000 miles it`s now covered.


----------



## mfw (Sep 7, 2020)

Ducato 2.8 best i can get is 28 mpg staying under 60 higher speeds and it drops to under 25 mpg


----------



## Tookey (Sep 7, 2020)

Mitsubishi Delica, around 25mpg so I have been reliably told.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 7, 2020)

Iveco iris bus 2.8 sofim turbo 120hp 6.3 ton 30mpg at 55mph, same engine as older fiats.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 7, 2020)

Ours is a 2018 Ducati based Burstner, 3850kg with 130bhp engine. Between 26-28 mpg, depending on scenery....


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 7, 2020)

17mpg. 7.5ton DAF LF45 box.


----------



## Trotter (Sep 7, 2020)

45-50mpg. But that’s in the yellow thing, bought for getting  back and forth from work. Now? It spends most of it’s time on the drive doing nowt. We keep it, because that way, I don’t alter the seat and mirrors in “Her’s”.
Demi? I put diesel in the tank, and the wheels go around. That’s all I want it to do.
It’s a small price to pay, to get out of Northampton as often as I can,lol


----------



## Dezi (Sep 7, 2020)

The Murvi is on a  2017  2.8JTD Fiat Ducato.

We average around 35  mpg, but that includes the Webasto heating.

Dezi


----------



## Wully (Sep 7, 2020)

Fiat Ducato  2.3. 180.  5.4 ton.   Getting average 25mpg. But if I take the divers boot of can be as much as 28 on a longish run.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 7, 2020)

Dezi said:


> The Murvi is on a  2017  *2.8JTD *Fiat Ducato.
> 
> We average around 35  mpg, but that includes the Webasto heating.
> 
> Dezi



Should that be 2.3JTD ?


----------



## SquirrellCook (Sep 7, 2020)

Mercedes 811D with a LHE coach body average 18MPG


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 7, 2020)

When I fill it up the needle goes to the top and then after a while the needle goes to the bottom, so I fill it up again..


----------



## Gadabout2 (Sep 7, 2020)

18 plate Carado T348, 2.3 Ducato diesel, 28/29 mpg up the motorway, 25 round town.  I.m not impressed with that, but it does beat our previous 2007 Geist Matterhorn by a country mile.


----------



## 1 Cup (Sep 7, 2020)

Never been fully loaded so still waiting outcome,  just fitting shower. PVC not tested.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

Sprinter 313cdi  25 to 29mpg depends on what my foot is doing.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 7, 2020)

2012 Renault Master 2.3 PVC.

About 36mpg on a good run.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 7, 2020)

2.0 DCI Renault Trafic on my 3250kg Bentley, 33mpg.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Sep 7, 2020)

Mercedes Sprinter Autosleeper I think it is doing about 25 but I don’t really care as long as it still keeps giving so much pleasure


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 7, 2020)

2.3 lt 150 bhp Fiat on a 3500kg 2019 Pilote c class 27 mpg.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

Gadabout2 said:


> 18 plate Carado T348, 2.3 Ducato diesel, 28/29 mpg up the motorway, 25 round town.  I.m not impressed with that, but it does beat our previous 2007 Geist Matterhorn by a country mile.


 
"Country mile"

What happens in the Town?


----------



## korky (Sep 7, 2020)

2012 Euro 5 2.3 150bph Ducato pvc. Fully laden for extended touring @ around 3400kg I get around 33/34mpg. Last trip was a mixture of alpine roads and motorways in France and came in at that. I do drive for economy,no fast accelerating except when overtaking,sit at 56/57mph on cruise on carriageways/motorways,again except when overtaking. I dread to think what mpg is when visiting shops local to me only 4.5 away as engine hasn't even got up to temp. by then. Usually use the bus for that but not at the moment.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 7, 2020)

Pirate said:


> Merc 316 coach built, 2.7l, 156bhp, lugging about 4t - low 20's.


Really? Do you keep at or over speed limits on motorways? Your sounds similar van to me and last I checked I was getting a good bit better if I limited van to 60 on motorways/dual carriageways


----------



## V1nny (Sep 7, 2020)

2006 Burstner Argos, 5000kg, on a Fiat Ducato. Long term average about 18mpg, and the best I can hope for seems to be about 20mpg on a good run.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 7, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Really? Do you keep at or over speed limits on motorways? Your sounds similar van to me and last I checked I was getting a good bit better if I limited van to 60 on motorways/dual carriageways



What are these limits you talk of?


----------



## SimonM (Sep 7, 2020)

Burstner Nexxo 2.3 160 @ 4100kg. The latest 2 fills show 30mpg over 750 miles.


----------



## Biggarmac (Sep 7, 2020)

Checked about 5 years ago when I got my 2.3 renault Pilote Motorhome.  It came in about 28mpg.  Never checked since.  What fuel needed gets put in.


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Sprinter 319. Usually about 25 MPG, but can get up to 17 MPG if roads are clear, 14 is best achieved, but that was with a trailer with a van on it. That was in last van though, also a 319.




LOL! Impressive. Best Ive manged to get mine down to is about 16-17 mpg driving flat out for 160 miles to the Arran Ferry.  14 must have really been flogging it. what was the van in tow? Another motorhome?


----------



## mark61 (Sep 7, 2020)

barryd said:


> LOL! Impressive. Best Ive manged to get mine down to is about 16-17 mpg driving flat out for 160 miles to the Arran Ferry.  14 must have really been flogging it. what was the van in tow? Another motorhome?



H van on trailer, coming back from near Nantes. Think there were a few hills that slowed me down to the limit


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Sep 7, 2020)

2001 RoadTrek 190V Dodge RAM 3500 base vehicle 5.2L V8 Petrol / LPG Around the hills of Torbay 9 MPG On a run from London to Devon 17 MPG I also have Hydrogen Assist (on demand) fitted.
 LPG at the moment costs me 55.9 pence per Litre.


----------



## mfw (Sep 7, 2020)

Dread to think what the big yank rv's do to a gallon i know i cant afford to run one


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Really? Do you keep at or over speed limits on motorways? Your sounds similar van to me and last I checked I was getting a good bit better if I limited van to 60 on motorways/dual carriageways


Rarely go above 60mph, used to get about 24mpg but carrying more weight now and feel it so expect less. What mpg do you get?


----------



## Deleted member 76055 (Sep 7, 2020)

New'ish to us Bailey Approach 625.  Recent run of 150 miles averaging 32-34mpg


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> When I fill it up the needle goes to the top and then after a while the needle goes to the bottom, so I fill it up again..




Maybe you have either a dodgy fuel gauge OR a temperamental right foot (or left foot if Left Hand Drive)


----------



## Wully (Sep 7, 2020)

Kinda on same subject here’s something I did not  know until a few moths ago If you’re jumping in and out of different cars it’s hard to remember  which side fuel tank is on. Well there’s a wee arrow pointing left or right  honestly did not know this until a recently.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

Wully said:


> Kinda on same subject here’s something I did not  know until a few moths ago If you’re jumping in and out of different cars it’s hard to remember  which side fuel tank is on. Well there’s a wee arrow pointing left or right  honestly did not know this until a recently.
> View attachment 86321




Wully best check then to which side that RED arrow is pointing.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 7, 2020)

If I take it steady and keep it up to 60mph on motorways I was hitting 30mph but if I put my foot down it would drop it 35 or under. Not really dont enough moving around this year to say if it’s changed but no reason it should.
I give mine a shot of Red X every half dozen fills


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

Wully said:


> Kinda on same subject here’s something I did not  know until a few moths ago If you’re jumping in and out of different cars it’s hard to remember  which side fuel tank is on. Well there’s a wee arrow pointing left or right  honestly did not know this until a recently.
> View attachment 86321



Wully very interesting.
So then just wondered On Motorhomes and Campervans there are two filling points, one on either side. So if vehicle is Left Hand Drive does one put the fuel in on the left and on the right  if Right hand Drive? mmm need to think of that one


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> If I take it steady and keep it up to 60mph on motorways I was hitting 30mph but if I put my foot down it would drop it 35 or under. Not really dont enough moving around this year to say if it’s changed but no reason it should.
> I give mine a shot of Red X every half dozen fills




So Nabsim Im a little confused Are you doing 60mph while hitting 30mph or under 35mph?


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

One question to the people who say how many mpg they get: where are you getting the figures from?
My car gives an MPG readout of the current trip, but that varies a lot, especially on short journeys.
The motorhome doesn't have anything like that, and for years the fuel gauge was unreliable, so each fill was written in a book, with odometer readings.
The odometer is not accurate either, but I calibrated that with GPS track data.
The fuel gauge is fixed now, but old habits die hard, so the fuel record continues.
In the motorhome, the cruise control is much more economical than my right foot, but consumption isn't all that much different for urban or rural, short or long trips. These make a big difference in the car.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

in h said:


> One question to the people who say how many mpg they get: where are you getting the figures from?
> My car gives am MPG readout of the current trip, but that varies a lot, especially on short journeys.
> The motorhome doesn't have anything like that, and for years the fuel gauge was unreliable, so each fill was written in a book, with odometer readings.
> The odometer is not accurate either, but I calibrated that with GPS track data.
> ...




Easy fill tank to brim take mileage off mileometer Drive drive drive then re top up to brim work out fuel put in to replace check mileometer  = miles per gallon.A car trip computer is only (in my knowledge of this)   showing mpg at any moment in time but not the average.This is an accurate and only way to do this to get a true MPG.


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes, that's how we did it, but you do need to check the mileometer is correct. Most read high.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

in h said:


> Yes, that's how we did it, but you do need to check the mileometer is correct. Most read high.




Ok thats interesting so thank you


----------



## davef (Sep 7, 2020)

!991 Mk3 lwb Transit ex military ambulance, with 2.5di non-turbo engine running about 2.8tons actual weight, just 70bhp (when new!) so very slow, but always 30-34mpg, which I find quite impressive.


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

A class on Mercedes 2.9, about 4.4T actual weight, last three tank fills were 23.2, 20.8 and 21.2mpg. Those figures seem fairly typical.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

in h said:


> A class on Mercedes 2.9, about 4.4T actual weight, last three tank fills were 23.2, 20.8 and 21.2mpg. Those figures seem fairly typical.





Our A Class Starline Hymer with 2.9 supposed million mile engine(not) registered 1997 owned in 2005/2006 would do as great as 29mpg and as bad as 21.5mpg


----------



## Millie Master (Sep 7, 2020)

My self built 2008 Renault Master 2.5 dCi 100 has averaged 34 mpg overall over the past 30,000 miles, however during that time we have had some amazing economy spots such as our 5,500 miles in France in 2017 where we never went onto any major roads and most definitely never an autoroute and treating the throttle with a feather light foot yet never holding up the traffic, we averaged a smidgen over 40 mpg!
The worst was a pedal mostly to the metal trip where our average plummeted down to the low 20's.


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

I have not seen better than a bit under 27 or worse than about 18.5 mpg, but 'normal' seems to be in the 20-23 range. That's over about 50-60k miles, I think.


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

mickymost said:


> 2.9 supposed million mile engine(not) registered 1997 owned in 2005/2006


You can't have done a million miles in two years! What happened? Clearly something went amiss. This one has only done a bit over 110,000 - much the same mileage as the car.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

in h said:


> You can't have done a million miles in two years! What happened? Clearly something went amiss. This one has only done a bit over 110,000 - much the same mileage as the car.




I didnt do a million miles.It only had 75000 when I bought it from a dealer and let me down badly two weeks later 480 miles from home on the Isle Of Skye 2 days into a two week holiday.I had to get it recovered all the way home 480 miles and the dealer tried to charge me for fixing it even though they had sold me a year warranty.They had it two months to fix it.Obviously I didnt give them a penny.So I am just saying dont always believe this million mile merc engine malarky.Btw My Latest Van a La Strada is also Mercedes so I still like them.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 7, 2020)

For years i have never saw another iveco as old as mine,so parts may be a problem ,lots in sure in mainland,still think 30mpg is good for a non brain donkey.


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

They're not meant to go a million miles without going wrong. They're just meant to go that far without wearing out. If you maintain them properly, that is.
I recall a rather tatty Fiat taxi which often appeared where I was working. It had started to smoke and rattle, despite not being all that old. Turns out that it had done almost 700,000 miles running as a taxi in an urban environment. No wonder it was clapped out!


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> For years i have never saw another iveco as old as mine,so parts may be a problem ,lots in sure in mainland,still think 30mpg is good for a non brain donkey.




And its Unique which gives it Character just love it Trev.And It will always hold its value(whatever it cost you to build)


----------



## mickymost (Sep 7, 2020)

in h said:


> They're not meant to go a million miles without going wrong. They're just meant to go that far without wearing out. If you maintain them properly, that is.
> I recall a rather tatty Fiat taxi which often appeared where I was working. It had started to smoke and rattle, despite not being all that old. Turns out that it had done almost 700,000 miles running as a taxi in an urban environment. No wonder it was clapped out!




mine went wrong and I never ever did find out what the problem was.Although it went back to the Dealers for two months to get fixed.We just got onto the Isle of Skye and the oil light started flashing and the engine sounded like a bag of spanners jangling around. Ewan the local breakdown guy from a garage at The Kyle Of Lochalsh came to us and thought the Turbo had gone wrong but he checked and said it was fine.He checked the drive belt and that was fine.I was lucky as I had a good breakdown Insurance with Liverpool Victoria,who got me home.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Sep 7, 2020)

After reading all these fantastic mpg you are all getting I can only hang my head in sorrow and say every village has one. As LPG is getting harder to get I can see a time when we will be mostly using petrol ..... which the van runs better on and we get better mpg but still nowhere as good as most of the vans on here.

Rae


----------



## Wully (Sep 7, 2020)

But you’ve got an Ann


----------



## in h (Sep 7, 2020)

StreetSleeper said:


> we will be mostly using petrol ..... which the van runs better on and we get better mpg but still nowhere as good as most of the vans on here.
> 
> Rae


I'm hoping for a resurgence in LPG - it's a perfect replacement for petrol and diesel engines vehicles.
My LPG car ran at least as well on LPG and it did more MPG on LPG: I assume the fuel injection system was smarter.
Wish I had kept it. It'd only done about 160,000 miles and was in fine fettle.
[later] Oops! Just noticed that typo. It had done 260,000 miles, not 160,000


----------



## Bossangel (Sep 7, 2020)

2007 iveco daily, careful driver, 25mpg


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 8, 2020)

mfw said:


> Ducato 2.8 best i can get is 28 mpg staying under 60 higher speeds and it drops to under 25 mpg


About the same


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 8, 2020)

You lot have heavy right foot,my big bus is easy 30mpg at 55mph.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> You lot have heavy right foot,my big bus is easy 30mpg at 55mph.View attachment 86338




Trev looking at that picture when the wind hits your Van when travelling its going underneath as it appears to be streamlined towards the rear rather than hitting the flat shaped roof.What im trying to say is the front looks in that picture higher in height than the rear and thats amazing.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 8, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Trev looking at that picture when the wind hits your Van when travelling its going underneath as it appears to be streamlined towards the rear rather than hitting the flat shaped roof.What im trying to say is the front looks in that picture higher in height than the rear and thats amazing.


Exactly, that's why it's good mpg, its floating!


----------



## Toffeecat (Sep 8, 2020)

Adria 590 with a fiat 130bhp engine. Fully loaded averages 30mpg. Thats good considering my fiat panda cross twin Air just manages 40mpg


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 8, 2020)

2005 Srinter cd 311 2.2. Around 30mpg, cruising. Used to be able to squeeze 38mpg at a leisurely 55mph. Then I made the mistake of removing the dual mass flywheel and fitting a solid one. I now have to rev it to 2500rpm before a gear change, otherwise the vibration up to 2000rpm in every gear rattles my teeth.


----------



## mfw (Sep 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> You lot have heavy right foot,my big bus is easy 30mpg at 55mph.View attachment 86338



This has good fuel consumption


----------



## dane (Sep 8, 2020)

33 is good for a Dyna.  Which engine?  Guessing it's a TD.

My HiAce gets an average of 23.  It did 27 before I lifted it and put on big A/Ts, but there's an element of speedo inaccuracy in both numbers.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 8, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Trev looking at that picture when the wind hits your Van when travelling its going underneath as it appears to be streamlined towards the rear rather than hitting the flat shaped roof.What im trying to say is the front looks in that picture higher in height than the rear and thats amazing.


If i go to over 60/65 then it starts to drink fuel,down to 25mpg.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> If i go to over 60/65 then it starts to drink fuel,down to 25mpg.



Mine does well under 20 at over 100, in fact it's under 20 at 90


----------



## dane (Sep 8, 2020)

The 'ace gets a bit scary above 100.

We're talking km/h right?


----------



## in h (Sep 8, 2020)

Some people are quoting what they get at a constant steady speed. Other people are quoting the average overall. Not comparable.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 8, 2020)

dane said:


> The 'ace gets a bit scary above 100.
> 
> We're talking km/h right?



No, not km/h


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 8, 2020)

in h said:


> Some people are quoting what they get at a constant steady speed. Other people are quoting the average overall. Not comparable.


Good point.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 8, 2020)

So I average between 550 and 600 miles on a tank full. It holds 16 gallons. I fill up as soon as I can after warning pump symbol lights up. I think there is about 2 gallons left when this happens, so I'm probably getting a lot more miles to the gallon than I thought.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 8, 2020)

Average over the day if m/way use it will drop to 25mpg,many mixed runs have hit 30mpg,this is because some irish roads you are down below 25/30 mph,some as low as 10/15 mph.


----------



## Harryw (Sep 8, 2020)

2019 Ducato 130 with the dumb comfortmatic box, currently averaging 28mpg.


----------



## mfw (Sep 9, 2020)

I generally like to keep van to longer runs as it takes probably 30 miles before it gets hot and performing better/faster and i think better fuel consumption in my view anyway


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 9, 2020)

mfw said:


> I generally like to keep van to longer runs as it takes probably 30 miles before it gets hot and performing better/faster and i think better fuel consumption in my view anyway


I keep forgetting my Sprinter has a pre- heater for warming up the engine prior to starting it up. Seperate water heater, plumbed into the cylinder block. This is a standard factory fit, with a switch on the dashboard. Excellent device in Sub zero temps as even the cab heater is hot before you start the engine.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 9, 2020)

Spitfire Merlin engines had a pre-start engine electric oil pump so the bearings were lubed before startup,always thought this would be good for overhead cam engines.


----------



## mfw (Sep 9, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Spitfire Merlin engines had a pre-start engine electric oil pump so the bearings were lubed before startup,always thought this would be good for overhead cam engines.


Certainly save some wear on an engine especially a motorhome which can sit unstarted for long periods unlike a delivery van that is used everyday and kept well lubed up


----------



## mickymost (Sep 9, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> I keep forgetting my Sprinter has a pre- heater for warming up the engine prior to starting it up. Seperate water heater, plumbed into the cylinder block. This is a standard factory fit, with a switch on the dashboard. Excellent device in Sub zero temps as even the cab heater is hot before you start the engine.




Got this on my Sprinter too.When I bought it I was informed the switch on the dash was for Cab Air Con.But no its the Eberspacher engine Preheater.A great piece of kit.Apparently it could be converted to heat the water to the sink and bathroom taps.But I dont know how to do this?


----------



## in h (Sep 9, 2020)

On a previous motorhome, I had a turbo added. It made an amazing difference to performance and did more MPG. 
The people who fitted it (TB Turbos) made it clear how important it was to let the engine idle for a few minutes after starting to make sure the turbo bearings were well lubricated before whizzing upto speed, and again for a few minutes before shutting down, to dissipate excess heat that might cause the oil in the turbo bearings to carbonise.
I'm fairly sure the same is true for any engine with OHC and/or a turbocharger, but drivers aren't generally told to allow these idling times.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Sep 9, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Average over the day if m/way use it will drop to 25mpg,many mixed runs have hit 30mpg,this is because some irish roads you are down below 25/30 mph,some as low as 10/15 mph.View attachment 86363



Hi Trev, like the motorway pic.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 9, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Got this on my Sprinter too.When I bought it I was informed the switch on the dash was for Cab Air Con.But no its the Eberspacher engine Preheater.A great piece of kit.Apparently it could be converted to heat the water to the sink and bathroom taps.But I dont know how to do this?


Didn't realise that could be done, interesting.
Don't do what I did on a campsite in February. Started the engine to allow it to warm up. Then thought I'd speed things up with the heater as well. After about 20 minutes there was a loud bang and a cloud of steam from under the bonnet. I feared for the worse but it had only opened the pressure relief valve. Phew!


----------



## mark61 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> Didn't realise that could be done, interesting.
> Don't do what I did on a campsite in February. Started the engine to allow it to warm up. Then thought I'd speed things up with the heater as well. After about 20 minutes there was a loud bang and a cloud of steam from under the bonnet. I feared for the worse but it had only opened the pressure relief valve. Phew!


 It should turn off automatically when engine is up to operating temp.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 9, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Got this on my Sprinter too.When I bought it I was informed the switch on the dash was for Cab Air Con.But no its the Eberspacher engine Preheater.A great piece of kit.Apparently it could be converted to heat the water to the sink and bathroom taps.But I dont know how to do this?



Yes, the whole system can be connected to a calorifier tank, you can then use the auxiliary heater and hot coolant when running engine to heat up water.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 9, 2020)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Hi Trev, like the motorway pic.


Thats one of the better roads over the sperins to plumbridge,great run and lovely sights to see,plus a few places to over night free.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 9, 2020)

in h said:


> I'm fairly sure the same is true for any engine with OHC and/or a turbocharger, but drivers aren't generally told to allow these idling times.



Most vehicles with a turbo (at least used to, may be better with modern oils etc.) have advice in the handbook to not switch off immediately. The turbo can be spinning around 100,000rpm with very little load on the engine and because of the momentum will continue when the engine is shut off. The heat is a big problem also, as you say.

Valve trains of any kind don't continue to run after the engine ( more importantly, oil pump of course) has stopped, so not a problem.


----------



## mfw (Sep 9, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Most vehicles with a turbo (at least used to, may be better with modern oils etc.) have advice in the handbook to not switch off immediately. The turbo can be spinning around 100,000rpm with very little load on the engine and because of the momentum will continue when the engine is shut off. The heat is a big problem also, as you say.
> 
> Valve trains of any kind don't continue to run after the engine ( more importantly, oil pump of course) has stopped, so not a problem.


I'm aware of the spinning turbo problems and no oil being pumped around engine and still forget to let engine idle at times


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 9, 2020)

mfw said:


> I'm aware of the spinning turbo problems and no oil being pumped around engine and still forget to let engine idle at times



If you're concerned, there is a device called a turbo timer where you can leave and lock the vehicle and it will shut the engine off after a programmable delay.


----------



## in h (Sep 9, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Valve trains of any kind don't continue to run after the engine ( more importantly, oil pump of course) has stopped, so not a problem.


Nothing to do with valve trains, but on OHC engines the risk is supposedly that the heat is concentrated at the top when you switch off, and in particular in the oilways feeding the camshaft get hot enough to carbonise oil, which blocks them.
The theory is that idling for a while helps dissipate some of the heat.
Perhaps modern oils are less prone to this.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 9, 2020)

So should i switch of at 3700ft and glide in.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 9, 2020)

in h said:


> the risk is supposedly that the heat is concentrated at the top when you switch off,



The heat is nowhere near comparable to a turbo, it's something like ten times, I will look up some numbers tomorrow if you'd like.  And more importantly it's less than the engine will experience flat out, so won't do any harm as it cools because the oil can cope.

You are right though, that modern oils can cope with a lot more.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 9, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> So should i switch of at 3700ft and glide in.




Do you have a Parachute just in Case


----------



## in h (Sep 9, 2020)

The difference isn't the temperature being extra high, it's that the oil is no longer moving.


----------



## in h (Sep 9, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Do you have a Parachute just in Case


You make a valid point. 
If you live at the bottom of a hill, chances are there's no problem. 
If you live at the top of a hill, there might be.
If you live half way up a hill, it depends which way you approach.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Sep 10, 2020)

If heat rises, why is it so cold on the top of mountains?


----------



## Tookey (Sep 10, 2020)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> If heat rises, why is it so cold on the top of mountains?


...........and your closer to the sun! Cold mountain tops, conspiracy I tell thee


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 10, 2020)

It does not explain why rhu barb is not made out of kangaroos.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Sep 10, 2020)

mark61 said:


> It should turn off automatically when engine is up to operating temp.


Cheers, I better get it checked before winter.


----------



## in h (Sep 10, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> It does not explain why rhu barb is not made out of kangaroos.


kangaroos are made of rubber. Must be, or they'd not bounce like that.


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 13, 2020)

Berlingo based Romahome, 2.0 hdi did 47-57mpg.  Now sold and car camping instead for a few years.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 13, 2020)

I have been tracking the mpg of my Automatic Sprinter 519 circa 4500kg whilst trundling around Scotland this month.
M6 run worked out at 18mpg @ 55-60 mph cross country Banff to Dornie was 23 mpg.

We will be doing a similar journey next year in my Crafter with robotised box and it will be interesting to see the comparison


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Sep 13, 2020)

Dickie locks said:


> Hi everyone, we just sold out nu venture surf mounted on a Citroen berlingo base it did 40 mpg on diesel.
> we have replaced with a Toyota hiace dyna and are getting 33 mpg on diesel.
> what is your van and what do you get to the gallon please


55 plate Ford Transit Mk6 T350 90 remapped to 125 and I get 30mpg Pottering about round town and 36mpg average on motorways, I also replaced the back axle to a higher geared one from a Mk7 so I have disc brakes all round for better stopping!


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Sep 13, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> If I take it steady and keep it up to 60mph on motorways I was hitting 30mph but if I put my foot down it would drop it 35 or under. Not really dont enough moving around this year to say if it’s changed but no reason it should.
> I give mine a shot of Red X every half dozen fills


I put a bottle of 2 stroke oil in my tank with every £30 of diesel plus 10 ml of Acetone and this keeps everything running beautifully. Used to get black smoke on hard acceleration before but none now!


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Sep 13, 2020)

in h said:


> You make a valid point.
> If you live at the bottom of a hill, chances are there's no problem.
> If you live at the top of a hill, there might be.
> If you live half way up a hill, it depends which way you approach.


I was travelling on a bus in the mountains in China a few years ago and the driver pulled up at the side of the road to let a passenger jump off and parachute down, wish I could have video’d it!


----------



## Eric The Viking (Sep 13, 2020)

2.8 jtd Ducato with 6 berth coach built body plated at 4000kg (running about 3700kg), 25 - 28mpg.  I'm generally not heavy footed.


----------



## big al (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a burstner aviano with a 3 litre engine if I set the cruise control at 60 I get 22 to 24 mpg but if I use the diesel heater it will drop to 17mpg


----------



## Deleted member 54605 (Sep 13, 2020)

1997 Hymer B564 with Ducato 2500cc turbo and 3.5 tonnes. On 6000 miles last winter to Spain and Portugal we averaged 29mpg. Some main road work (even an occasional motorway), very little city driving but lots of back roads and some mountain roads.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 13, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> If I take it steady and keep it up to 60mph on motorways I was hitting 30mph but if I put my foot down it would drop it 35 or under. Not really dont enough moving around this year to say if it’s changed but no reason it should.
> I give mine a shot of Red X every half dozen fills


Are you a follower of homeopathy, one shot of redex  20cc diluted by a couple of tankfuls at 100litres, my two-stroke bike would sieze at a mile on that ratio, BUT it would not smoke much.


----------



## Pedalman (Sep 14, 2020)

VW T4 2002 2.5 tdi , I got 43mpg on my last round trip of 250 miles on A75 in Scotland.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 14, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> I put a bottle of 2 stroke oil in my tank with every £30 of diesel plus 10 ml of Acetone and this keeps everything running beautifully. Used to get black smoke on hard acceleration before but none now!


Not good putting 2 stroke oil in derv,cooking oil would be better and miles cheaper,also try red ex diesel treatment every 3 4 tanks,cost £2 at tesco


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 14, 2020)

Redex diesel treatment
Hi Trev & anyone with the relevant experience/knoledge......What are the advantages of Redex
Is it better to buy the high quality diesel..Or will Redex help with cheapo diesel
Renault 2.5 DCI  First registered 2006 !
By and large I do not like any extras.
STP was all the rage at one time (petrolengines) but I seem to remember once you start using you have to continue ?
Ta
Finally..will REDEX work with LINUX ?


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Sep 14, 2020)

Redex is bad for your engine clogs the injectors so they need cleaning periodically whereas 2 stroke oil and Acetone are best for keeping your engine clean and running efficiently, ask any Diesel Mechanic who knows their stuff?


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Sep 14, 2020)

Following up I Used to run an old LDV Convoy on Cooking oil but Transits and Sprinters are not good on this.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 14, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> Redex is bad for your engine clogs the injectors so they need cleaning periodically whereas 2 stroke oil and Acetone are best for keeping your engine clean and running efficiently, ask any Diesel Mechanic who knows their stuff?


Doesn’t seem to clog mine, been doing it a couple of years and emissions are spot on


----------



## mickymost (Sep 14, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Doesn’t seem to clog mine, been doing it a couple of years and emissions are spot on




Nabsim did you say you drive a Mercedes Sprinter?If so interesting.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 14, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Nabsim did you say you drive a Mercedes Sprinter?If so interesting.


Yes my coachbuilt is based on a Sprinter 316 2.7 5 cylinder. It’s a Tn1 chassis/engine although complete unit is 2007


----------



## mickymost (Sep 14, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Yes my coachbuilt is based on a Sprinter 316 2.7 5 cylinder. It’s a Tn1 chassis/engine although complete unit is 2007




Thank you.Mine is a 2004 Van Conversion Sprinter 313cdi so I may try the redex then as it seems it works.Does it help with MPG?


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 14, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Thank you.Mine is a 2004 Van Conversion Sprinter 313cdi so I may try the redex then as it seems it works.Does it help with MPG?


Can’t really say on that as I have used it since before I discovered my right foot had a drastic effect. I had a typo in my earlier post, it’s should have said if I keep speed at 60mph and under I can get 30mpg, if I run at motorway speed this drops to around 25mpg. Most of this year has been spent parked up so I have probably used as much diesel running my Eberspacher as I have running the engine so can’t say if anything has changed although no reason for it to have done


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 15, 2020)

Mmn !
Confused.com








						5 Best Diesel Fuel Additives of 2022 (And Why They're Great!)
					

What is the best diesel fuel additive for your vehicle? Read our guide and let us recommend the best options on the market right now. Diesel fuel additives are chemicals, which are added to the vehicle’s fuel. There are several different strains and each delivers an array of unique benefits.




					oilandwaterproject.org
				




Anyone used any of these please.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 15, 2020)

Not interested in engines but this thread has made me think I need to give my 22 yr old a bit more TLC. Done some of my own reading and tbh am pretty much non the wiser on what I should put in 

Due to ambient temps are oil changes best carried out in summer?


----------



## davep10000 (Sep 15, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Not interested in engines but this thread has made me think I need to give my 22 yr old a bit more TLC. Done some of my own reading and tbh am pretty much non the wiser on what I should put in
> 
> Due to ambient temps are oil changes best carried out in summer?


Oil (and filter) changes anytime (about every 5000 miles on yours) - make sure the engine is hot before. 
Fuel wise, our diesel fuel pumps are not fussy at all (unlike modern common rail) - happy to run with a 50/50 diesel veg oil mix (in summer).

A good diesel additive is a good idea now and again, but far more important to change the fuel filter regularly.

Dave.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Sep 15, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> Fuel wise, our diesel fuel pumps are not fussy at all (unlike modern common rail) - happy to run with a 50/50 diesel veg oil mix (in summer).


In leaner times I experimented with adding cheaper things to diesel.  Engines with precombustion chambers were not that fussy.  Direct injection were.  I got a good deal on a drum of old sulphur diesel and my Merc 608 thought it was it's birthday.  Faster accelerating and better mpg.  My old petrol landrover would be happy with most things added to it petrol upto about 25%.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 15, 2020)

Two of the most lied about subjects in motoring, top speeds and mpg.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 15, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Two of the most lied about subjects in motoring, top speeds and mpg.


It’s hard to know true mpg unless you meticulously note down each fill and work it out properly. I will do it over maybe half a dozen (at most) to a dozen fill ups for an average, normally when I first get a vehicle or if changes have been made. Of course if I did the average poncing around Lincolnshire one month it would bear no reflection on the following month in the Highlands or similar.
I have never tried for a top speed in the van, not convinced I would enjoy having to emergency stop from whatever it does when fully loaded. When I used to check top speed though I would find a deserted stretch of road with little traffic and use gps as speed indicator. Most production vehicles will not do what they are supposed to as new never mind a few years on them. Speed and power stats generally lead to joining clubs and modifying, very enjoyable it is too if you are a petrol head. You can still get more thrill on a bike at well under top speed though


----------



## mark61 (Sep 15, 2020)

Haven't seen top speed on van brochures for years, or perhaps I'm not looking properly


----------



## Coop (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't know and we don't care.
We have the van to enjoy it, not to sweat about MPG.
We meander along at reasonable speeds enjoying the journey, it's not just about the destination, and fill the diesel tank when we need it.
We love the van and wouldn't change it for the sake of fuel consumption.


----------



## canalboater (Sep 20, 2020)

Fiat 3.0 160 Autotrail Comanche,  don't measure mpg i measure it in spg  smiles per gallon


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2020)

An update after three weeks in Scotland my automatic 519 averaged around 20mpg
Worst was 16mpg driving slowly often in low gears around Mull and up to the Mull of Kintyre light house 
Mines got the 5 speed Auto so torque converter doesn’t aid economy in the hilly bits the later autos also have lockup not sure mine does

I don’t think I will be doing the grand tour in this van!


----------



## argoose (Oct 4, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Mmn !
> Confused.com
> 
> 
> ...


The only one I've tried was the Lucas additive, was ok, but went back to Archoil D-max. Not sure about extra MPG but emissions went down and stayed down on MOT's, and the engine runs a lot smoother.
No CAT, DPF or EGR on mine using for lubricity and injector cleaning.


----------



## mfw (Oct 4, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Not interested in engines but this thread has made me think I need to give my 22 yr old a bit more TLC. Done some of my own reading and tbh am pretty much non the wiser on what I should put in
> 
> Due to ambient temps are oil changes best carried out in summer?


If it gets cold ( below freezing ) might be worth reading up on adding kerosene to the diesel for your mongol trip


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Doesn’t seem to clog mine, been doing it a couple of years and emissions are spot on


Yes same here and i put 2 bottles in my central heating tank, never have to clean jet or swirl cup, inside of boiler is as clean as a whistle.
So must be doing its job in my fuel sys on van.
Asda are doing bottles of redex at £2 this week here, i bought a full carton of six at £12, four for van and heating and 2 for car.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 4, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Finally..will REDEX work with LINUX ?



Yes, tip it on the keyboard and it will cure it.


----------



## Caz (Oct 4, 2020)

As long as it gets to 500 miles before the fuel light comes on then I know it's doing OK.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> If I keep speed at 60mph and under I can get 30mpg, if I run at motorway speed this drops to around 25mpg.


We have the same vehicles 316 CDI coachbuilt. I decided to record fuel consumption on a trip through Yorkshire and up to Fort William. Taking it quite easy manually changing up the auto box at lower revs and keeping it under 60mph when cruising. I covered 839 miles between fill-ups and averaged 23.77mpg. We are hauling about 4 tons around so maybe that and the hills makes a difference? I would be surprised if we get better than 26mpg anytime but will try just out of interest. Happy to just put fuel in whenever needed but don't worry about mpg as it is what it is.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 4, 2020)

Phantom said:


> We have the same vehicles 316 CDI coachbuilt. I decided to record fuel consumption on a trip through Yorkshire and up to Fort William. Taking it quite easy manually changing up the auto box at lower revs and keeping it under 60mph when cruising. I covered 839 miles between fill-ups and averaged 23.77mpg. We are hauling about 4 tons around so maybe that and the hills makes a difference? I would be surprised if we get better than 26mpg anytime but will try just out of interest. Happy to just put fuel in whenever needed but don't worry about mpg as it is what it is.


You must have a big fuel tank.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Oct 4, 2020)

Sprinter 516 manual get around 23-24mpg @ 60mph. This is the same mpg as my old petrol Talbot Express PVC which was half the weight and nearer 50mph.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> You must have a big fuel tank.


Over three fill-ups.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 4, 2020)

Phantom said:


> Over three fill-ups.


Now I’m impressed with my 17/18 mpg lol


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> You must have a big fuel tank.


Certainly not a standard tank.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 4, 2020)

After removing the LPG from the engine I am pleased to say we are now getting 18 .5 to the gallon on petrol.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 4, 2020)

i run a 2013 2.3 with a heavy foot avg about 19 mpg happy with that don’t think about it cruise at 70-80 mph when travelling so pay the toll lol


----------



## Phantom (Oct 5, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> ...cruise at 70-80 mph when travelling so pay the toll, lol.


If I cruised at that speed I'd pay the toll by an ear bashing from the wife!


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 5, 2020)

if i get a comment i just invite her to drive herself lol , seriously my lady cruises comfortably at 30,00 revs at 70/80 on motorways that’s travelling when i reach portugal i’m on holiday and slow down lol


----------



## mfw (Oct 5, 2020)

Travelling at that speed on motorways i'd have things go everywhere if i had to brake suddenly - but i'm never in a rush and just parkup when i feel like it - just like a tortoise does


----------



## antiqueman (Oct 5, 2020)

Dickie locks said:


> Hi everyone, we just sold out nu venture surf mounted on a Citroen berlingo base it did 40 mpg on diesel.
> we have replaced with a Toyota hiace dyna and are getting 33 mpg on diesel.
> what is your van and what do you get to the gallon please


had it 13 years no idea what it does to the gallon.


----------



## BOTCANU (Oct 5, 2020)

4.3 merc 6.5t limited to 62mph 18 to 26 mpg


----------



## mark61 (Oct 5, 2020)

rugbyken said:


> i run a 2013 2.3 with a heavy foot avg about 19 mpg happy with that don’t think about it cruise at 70-80 mph when travelling so pay the toll lol



70-80 mph, though you said you had a heavy foot.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 5, 2020)

don’t trust big bruvver never admit nuffin & put nuffin in writing lol 
 always worked on lie lie & deny


----------



## SimonM (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve just returned from 3000 miles wandering around mainly in the Alps, and not including the 250 miles each way to get to and from the Chunnel. I’ve always recorded my fuel useage brim to brim for the 40k miles I’ve used the MH and so I’m able to keep an eye on any changes if they occur. I know the speedo is rather optimistic as it legally is required to be, the odometer however appears to be very exact. 

overall for the 3000 miles it has returned 28mpg, falling to 26 in the really steep bits, and just over 30 when the going was easier.

this is a 2.3 Ducato, remapped to 160 and dragging along 4100kg. Overall I’m well satisfied.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

first van romahome 50
Second van nuventure 40
Third van  autosleeper  30


----------



## QFour (Oct 5, 2020)

Carthago 138 .. Ducato .. 160 BHP .. 9 Speed Automatic .. 30mpg


----------



## SquirrellCook (Oct 5, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> first van romahome 50
> Second van nuventure 40
> Third van  autosleeper  30


Not a good trend!


----------



## Bertilak (Oct 5, 2020)

Old VW T5, 130bhp 2.5litre, tweaked to 170: average 36mpg, down to 33-34 cruising c75mph. Only 2m tall and <2.5tonnes on tour...
It's barely in the powerband at 60! 
also, I reckon a pair of S+M tyres cost about 2mpg... not replaced!
          exactly the same mpg as the wifes 1.4 Citroen C3, and the scooter (Honda SH300) only does double that, despite being 1/5 of the weight, laden.


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

SquirrellCook said:


> Not a good trend!


Comfort 
    romahom 30 %
                   Nuventure  40 %
                ,autosleeper ,50 %
Not a bad trend


----------



## TonyB (Oct 6, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Maybe you have either a dodgy fuel gauge OR a temperamental right foot (or left foot if Left Hand Drive)


LHD still have loud pedal under right foot!


----------



## TonyB (Oct 7, 2020)

Bertilak said:


> Old VW T5, 130bhp 2.5litre, tweaked to 170: average 36mpg, down to 33-34 cruising c75mph. Only 2m tall and <2.5tonnes on tour...
> It's barely in the powerband at 60!
> also, I reckon a pair of S+M tyres cost about 2mpg... not replaced!
> exactly the same mpg as the wifes 1.4 Citroen C3, and the scooter (Honda SH300) only does double that, despite being 1/5 of the weight, laden.


S+M tyres?


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Oct 9, 2020)

TonyB said:


> S+M tyres?


Extra flexible and thicker rubber, gives a more pleasing 'ride' I hear.


----------



## trevork (Oct 10, 2020)

I have a Danbury camper based on VW T6 102bhp. Generally never goes above 60mph and returns 42mpg (diesel).


----------



## Deleted member 87616 (Oct 10, 2020)

Keep right on said:


> Elddis 105 accordo on a peugeot boxer 2200 diesel - about 28.5 at the moment but only short local trips as we be only newbies


Update - after another month of getting used to a manual box, now have 30.2


----------



## TrishAndyHolt (Oct 11, 2020)

Carthago 3 litre diesel fiat ducato base 180hp 4.25 GVW, seem to do about 29 mpg whether we are on a longer run or about town


----------



## Dave Harrison (Oct 11, 2020)

I've got a Rollerteam Zefiro 685 2018 3500kg with the new Ford engine only 2000cc getting 29mpg and that's running around back roads and motorways, was doing mostly 65-70 mph in Italy last year on the motorways . Had a few other rigs in the past with Ducato 2.3 engines and  this Ford is certainly more nipper than them l was a little scared at first about the smaller engine, but hey ho l'm an happy chappy now.


----------



## Andrewbuch (Oct 11, 2020)

I track mine with each fill up. Keep it logged on fully.com. my last 9 fill ups as per attached. This is a 1997 AutoSleeper Symphony Peugeot boxer base 2.0i 45k miles on it now. Last tank I tried keeping at 70 GPS speed on the motorway for most of the trip. Usually been aiming for 60 on the gauge which equates to 55 on the GPS.


----------



## Mikeparkinson (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi we have an old Compass Drifter it’s on the Peugeot Boxer chassis with 2.5ltr turbo Diesel engine, have checked ours a few times and tend to average out at about 25 mpg but do run at 70 mph on the roads that permit us to do so!


----------



## Peter51 (Oct 11, 2020)

My VWT4 campervan does around 38mpg on a long run, about 34 when faffing about.  i try to avoid going over 55/60


----------



## TimW (Oct 12, 2020)

I always fill to brim and keep a record.  Highest is 33.04 mpg and lowest is 26.6 mpg. average appears to be circa 31.5 mpg. This is on a Peugeot Boxer 2.2L L4H2 home conversion on a 15 plate, which also sucks diesel from the tank to cook and provide space heating.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 12, 2020)

Lots of sad buggers with MPG..Me the same.
Minimum 25.4 but usually about 28
maximum 34 but again usually 32
True average 30


----------



## Thistle (Oct 16, 2020)

mfw said:


> Travelling at that speed on motorways i'd have things go everywhere if i had to brake suddenly - but i'm never in a rush and just parkup when i feel like it - just like a tortoise does


It might be worth stowing things, at least then they will bring the cabinets with them 
Watch the ladder on the first van and watch the entire body go walk about on the 2nd!


----------



## mfw (Oct 16, 2020)

Thistle said:


> It might be worth stowing things, at least then they will bring the cabinets with them
> Watch the ladder on the first van and watch the entire body go walk about on the 2nd!


I dont drive at 70 or 80 mph or tailgate i'm in no rush and my stuff stays put - i pootle around at 60 ( very rarely go any faster ) on dual carriageways or motorway - so dont have to worry about slamming my anchors on at 70 or 80 mph


----------



## sparrks (Oct 16, 2020)

argoose said:


> The only one I've tried was the Lucas additive, was ok, but went back to Archoil D-max. Not sure about extra MPG but emissions went down and stayed down on MOT's, and the engine runs a lot smoother.
> No CAT, DPF or EGR on mine using for lubricity and injector cleaning.


I use Archoil and found it to be very good. Cleared up a problem with a variable vane turbo that was sticking.


----------



## Bertilak (Oct 16, 2020)

During the craze about 10 years ago I ran an early Golf TDI 1.9 on pure Biodiesel, smoother quieter, and partially dissolved crud still coming off 3months after I lost my supply; (it choked the fuel filter!) Was probably still running better 80-100k later. 
_Warning _not all diesels can take Bio, incl many newer ones with finer injectors. Some old ones have rubber parts that are incompatible too.


----------



## Bertilak (Oct 16, 2020)

During the craze about 10 years ago I ran an early Golf TDI 1.9 on pure Biodiesel, smoother quieter, and partially dissolved crud still coming off 3months after I lost my supply; (it choked the fuel filter!) Was probably still running better 80-100k later. 
_Warning _not all diesels can take Bio, incl many newer ones with finer injectors. Some old ones have rubber parts that are incompatible too.


----------

